# looking for plain blue mma shorts



## markkirby1 (May 18, 2013)

hi im looking for some blue plain mma shorts that i can print myself.can anyone help please


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Moved to the right section for ya 

Best look at sale items on MMA clothing websites, older shorts when designs were less flash and busy as they are now.

That would be my first port of call.


----------



## markkirby1 (May 18, 2013)

cheers.i have looked everywere.u can buy them in the u/s or pakistan .but it would save me loads to buy them in the uk.plus i need 20 pairs for my team.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah it's a bulk order, sorry man can't help ya, try firing a PM to TNT Fight Gear who's a forum member here, he may be able to point you in the right direction.

Here:

View Profile: TNT Fight Gear - UK-MMA - Mixed Martial Arts Forum


----------

